# Heres how I added an inch to my arms



## TheBlob (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok so after lifting seriously for 6 months (i dont count the previous year because diet sucked and a lot of lifting without knowing how my body reacts) anyway I stagnated a little with gains and started a little burnout technique I wanted to share.. Use biceps for example. I train all three rep ranges in that workout ie. Heavy pinwheel curls . Reps.. 2 more exercises in the 10-12 range.. then get on say the preacher bench select a weight you can do about 20 with,, soon as you reach failure rest long enough to squeeze out 2 or 3 more and go until you hit 40 total.. I put just under an inch on my arms in 3 1/2 months like this.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh you do 2 burnout sets for bigger muscle groups I feel


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 31, 2013)

After getting rediculous peaks on my biceps and wasnt able to extend the lenght to the inner elbow.
I started working out my tris....
And my arms blew up in size.

I think tris make the arm look way way more bigger.
Like an illusion


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 1, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> After getting rediculous peaks on my biceps and wasnt able to extend the lenght to the inner elbow.
> I started working out my tris....
> And my arms blew up in size.
> 
> ...




That's because tris are 60 percent of the muscle mass in your arm


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 1, 2014)

Yup definitely, tris are the majority.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 1, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Ok so after lifting seriously for 6 months (i dont count the previous year because diet sucked and a lot of lifting without knowing how my body reacts) anyway I stagnated a little with gains and started a little burnout technique I wanted to share.. Use biceps for example. I train all three rep ranges in that workout ie. Heavy pinwheel curls . Reps.. 2 more exercises in the 10-12 range.. then get on say the preacher bench select a weight you can do about 20 with,, soon as you reach failure rest long enough to squeeze out 2 or 3 more and go until you hit 40 total.. I put just under an inch on my arms in 3 1/2 months like this.


 Guess I'm not sure what a pinwheel curl? unless I know the exercise by another name. I mentioned barbell curls (Olympic bar) in another post and I was told to go to my room, so after I came out of my room I thought what the fuk is wrong with this lift with this bar? too old school? Not sure, but I have included it my routine for many years WITH results. The last part... your preach. lift, a set of 20 then 2 or 3 more sets until (no matter the rep count) you reach 40, is that correct?


----------



## Joliver (Jan 1, 2014)

Chicks hate big awesome biceps.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 1, 2014)

Chicks dig the long ball.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats on your progress!  How big were your arms before you started and how big are they now?


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 1, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Guess I'm not sure what a pinwheel curl? unless I know the exercise by another name. I mentioned barbell curls (Olympic bar) in another post and I was told to go to my room, so after I came out of my room I thought what the fuk is wrong with this lift with this bar? too old school? Not sure, but I have included it my routine for many years WITH results. The last part... your preach. lift, a set of 20 then 2 or 3 more sets until (no matter the rep count) you reach 40, is that correct?



So what youd do is treat it like a sorta light weight rest pause. Take a light weight you can do for say only 20 then muscle failure give yourself 1 or 2 seconds do as many as you can again (prolly about 3 if your like me) till muscle failure.. repeat this until you hit 40 thats one set.. Only do like one obviously to cap off your body part unless its chest back or legs then do 2 sets.. Try it on the squat rack without puking


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 1, 2014)

Te he,,, my arms were 16 now 17


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh and a pinwheel curl is just a hammer curl brought up in across your chest rather than out in front


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 1, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> That's because tris are 60 percent of the muscle mass in your arm



Yeah but big biceps make the arm look bigger than triceps IMO. I got shitty triceps genetics but my biceps make up for it since they grow straight up instead of around the muscles like the triceps. The biceps are more 2d the triceps are 3e.g. 

Im kinda drunk right now so don't take my opinion to seriously.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 1, 2014)

Im a powetlifter now USC about arms anymore lol.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 1, 2014)

Mr. Swole sir, If I was a chick id think power lifters were hot. Lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 1, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Oh and a pinwheel curl is just a hammer curl brought up in across your chest rather than out in front



The Mountain Dog approves this technique.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 1, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> The Mountain Dog approves this technique.



Thanks Savage, I guess I've always just called it a hammer curl.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 1, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Thanks Savage, I guess I've always just called it a hammer curl.



All kinds of different names for the same movement. Whatever you call it, its a great hypertrophy technique.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey where did you get that video of me, from when I was small?


----------



## stonetag (Jan 2, 2014)

OK, got that down, now if I could figure a way to add an inch to my...well you know.


----------



## Azog (Jan 2, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> The Mountain Dog approves this technique.



John Meadows has no skin.

He has a ton of awesome training videos. Some very unusual and brutal techniques.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks im checking this guy out now,, and to add an inch to your junk attach a shoe lace to a cinder block and do some fireman carries


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 2, 2014)

I am not big into arm routines to grow the arms.  My arms have always responded tremendously through my big lifts.  I have never had a dedicated arm day in my routine.  Outside of just basic lifts, I add in weighted dips, and Hammer Curls, to blast my arms after presses and/or pull ups......


----------



## losieloos (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is how I added inches to my arms.
test tren and anadrol.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 2, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Im a powetlifter now USC about arms anymore lol.



He's lying.  He curls in the squat rack all the time.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 3, 2014)

(Scribbling notes test, tren, anavar!) Right got it


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 3, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> (Scribbling notes test, tren, anavar!) Right got it



Blob, you already scewed that up......piss poor note taker! Lol. Test,tren and drol


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 4, 2014)

I HATE training arms. Their soooo damn boring! Glad I'm blessed wit 22" guns.............Yea right....lol


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh crap I already bought a shyt load of anavar. Lol



AlphaD said:


> Blob, you already scewed that up......piss poor note taker! Lol. Test,tren and drol


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 4, 2014)

I have short biceps =/ 
But great tris!


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 5, 2014)

Yea I love these curls cuz my bis look huge in the mirror...lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 6, 2014)

I just shoot some synthol in those babies and WHAMMY!!!  22" guns! Oh yea.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 7, 2014)

Totally these must be done infront of a mirror..lol



jyoung8j said:


> Yea I love these curls cuz my bis look huge in the mirror...lol


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn I thought this thread was How to add an inch to your Dick!!!!!!!


----------



## 502 (Jan 7, 2014)

ask tiller how to add a inch to your dick. jelq, he told me how and wow i gained 3 inches already. lmfao


----------



## graniteman (Jan 8, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> Damn I thought this thread was How to add an inch to your Dick!!!!!!!



lol, no shit! I was hoping I would get to 3'''


----------

